# Circuito para medir la velocidad de un motor mediante optointerruptores



## RoCkY_BaLbOa (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola gente¡¡¡soy estudiante de ingeniería, y necesito encontrar un esquema de referencia sobre un circuito para medir la velocidad de un motor (motor electrico de laboratorio).Consiste en un motor, con un circulo de plastico sombreado para que el optointerruptor mande la señal cuando detecta parte sombreada,luego esta señal de frecuencia pasará a un conversidor de frecuencia/voltaje y este voltaje pasará a un programa de PC donde ya tengo hecho el programa que me indicara la velocidad en funcion del voltaje.
Los componentes son:
Motor electrico
optointerruptor: Omron 1070 (2 para saber si el motor gira a derechaas o izquierdas)
conversor frecuencia/tension:VFC32KP

Cualquier sugerencia por favor,decirmela,porque no tengo ni idea de como montar el esquema :S

Muchas gracias¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pepechip (Oct 22, 2008)

Si vas a realizar un programa para el PC te aconsejo que te suprimas el convertidor frecuencia-voltaje, y midas directamente la frecuencia con el PC.
El circuito solamente tienes que utilizar los dos detectores junto con una resistencia para polarizar el led emisor y otra resistencia colocada en el colector del fototransistor.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 22, 2008)

Pero hay que considerar que cuando uno mide velocidades en cuerpos en rotación como un motor se consideran dos tipos de velocidases:
Velocidad angular : que es el angulo en radianes girado en 1 segundo y que se mide en radianes /segundos o
La velocidad lineal o tangencial que depende del radio , es decir de la distancia del punto al centro de rotación esta velocidad (lineal) se mide en metros/segundos  y es igual a la velocidad angular multiplicada por el radio.
En este caso suponemos que se debe medir la velocidad angular sacando el voltaje eficaz del tren de pulsos cuadrados en una unidad de tiempo para dar el voltaje promedio.


----------



## RoCkY_BaLbOa (Nov 17, 2008)

El convertidor de frecuencia voltaje tiene que ser necesario,para medir la cantidad de pulso que mandan los opto-interruptores,y de esta manera filtrando la señal,se convierte en voltaje continuo,a mayor velocidad de motor,mayor tren de impulsos y mayor voltaje,luego esto se mete en el programa VEE Pro y haciendo la ecuacion necesaria,se convierte el voltaje en velocidad.Creo que he encontrado un esquema de como hacer el circuito,pero no se si puede valer...luego lo pongo,pero no se como se meten capturas de pantalla en un mensaje :S


----------

